# Mounting polk rtia1 from ceiling.



## Wardog555 (11 mo ago)

Hey guys.

I am trying to figure out how to mount/hang my polk audio rtia1 bookshelf speakers from the ceiling for the purposes of Dolby atmos and dts x. The speaker only has a keyhole on the back of it.

I have been unable to figure this out and have for many months been trying to figure this out. Every single mount I have seen either requires drilling into the speaker or are designed for the tiny satellite speakers which both does not appear to an option.

Does anybody have any ideas?

Many thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The only option I can think of would be to install a perpendicular mount on the ceiling that will allow the use of the speaker’s keyhole. If not, your only alternative will be drilling into the cabinet.

Even the perpendicular mount is a compromise, because it will require you to hang the speaker right-side up. Speakers at ceiling height (actually, any height above head level) should be inverted.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MrBossMan (8 mo ago)

I agree with Wayne. There aren’t many options in this scenario.


----------



## Wardog555 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses. 
I have a concept in mind to build a enclosure and attach a mount to that and my speaker will fit inside the box made from 16mm MDF. Does this sound like a good idea? And will it affect the sound by being in a box?

Thanks


----------



## MrBossMan (8 mo ago)

Wardog555 said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> I have a concept in mind to build a enclosure and attach a mount to that and my speaker will fit inside the box made from 16mm MDF. Does this sound like a good idea? And will it affect the sound by being in a box?
> 
> Thanks


Just curious, is it because Polk Audio doesn’t have a ceiling speaker line or something? How tall are your ceilings?


----------



## Wardog555 (11 mo ago)

The ceiling height will be around 2.7 high.
I could look into polk rc-80i in ceiling speakers. Are these going to be a good compared to the rtia1?

I live in New Zealand if that matters. The speaker selection is quite limited over here!


----------



## ImBunky (Aug 22, 2012)

I have used a pair of decorative hinges for mounting speakers to the ceiling.


----------

